# Volunteering at First Trial



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've read in a number of places that it is bad form to _not_ volunteer at a trial. But I wonder how this applies to your first trial. I am not sure what to expect at all, so I am not sure how easy it is to compete AND volunteer- especially your first time.

...Thoughts on this?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would not volunteer at a trial for a while after starting. You have enough to do figuring out what you have to do and where you need to be without worrying about volunteering. Once you feel comfortable with trialing, then start to volunteer.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That makes perfect sense to me. I just didn't want to be the "dumb guy over there who was too good to volunteer..." I wasn't sure the etiquette.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish I had volunteered first before my first trial then I don't think I would of been as nervous my first trial, but I agree dont' try to do both your first trial.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You can always get there, and if you find out you have some "down time", you can just jump in and volunteer,,doesn't have to be anything major,,can be anything from leash running, score running, setting bars for a class.

I always volunteer even if I'm not trialing. If your going to be running in one ring, thats the ring I'd work in, just don't work a class right before your run, it can get hectic, and you want some time with your dog to.. PLUS there are great percs to volunteering


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the insight, guys! If all goes according to plan I'll be competing in all events- 10 runs total. I think I will either do ad-hoc volunteering as Diane suggested, or just not at all.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with JakodaCD that I'd get to the event and see how it goes. If you are in 10 runs (and that's alot to be honest for a first trial) it may be easier to see when you have down time once you get there. 

I know I tend to figure out what rings I'm in and when, then volunteer in the ring I'm going to be next in. That way I'm 100% sure I won't miss the walkthru or my runs cause I'm working in the same ring I'll be running.

Score running, leash running and bar setting are all easy jobs to step into and start helping right away.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you are in 10 runs (and that's alot to be honest for a first trial)


I agree- it probably is a lot of runs. But Pimg loves running agility equipment, and remember that we are entering at Level 1. I looked at a number of CPE Level 1 youtube videos and they are WAY easier than anything we are doing in class right now. Here's an example:






This will get us more runs, more fun, and more chance of Qing. If Pimg does well, she could also complete her CL1 title requirements in one day! haha...


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Keeping up with CPE sched can be a bit challenging... I think just seeing how it goes and if the sched shows you with a big time lag between events then jumping in is fine... I cant volunteer every time I compete but I do make an effort to do it every other time or so... and I have often volunteered to work shows I am not entered in to compensate (I dont do USDAA but I do like to watch it up front from the ring crew seats...always something to learn)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Turns out, the earliest I was able to get my registration in was too late to be able to run both days. Saturday (July 16th) entries were closed, but I was able to get registered for every event on Sunday (17th). So I marked that I'd volunteer on the Saturday. Win, win- I guess.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I volunteered at an obedience trial our club held and then an agility trial a few months later. Everyone, including the judges, were very helpful and appreciated that I was at least trying. One judge said "Everybody here has had a first time". Good luck!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

We will be rooting for you!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! I am really getting excited about it! Class was awesome tonight, and I swear- every single class Pimg gets three times better. We jumped at 24" tonight just because the course was already set there, and I had never done it before (including a panel jump- which was a first). Pimg rocked it (a 20 obstacle sequence) with only a single bar dropped. The jump was at a serious angle and she literally had to slice it to get across. She probably would have dropped it at 20" too.

Anyway, I plan on jumping 20" in competition, but it was fun to see how she would do. I told me instructor, "I just don't think she's phased by the bar height at all." She replied, "Uhhhhhhhhhh yeah! She can jump!!" ha!


----------

